# BlumSafe Watch Winder Safes Now Made In America



## MKTime

As much as I like the safe... I just can't justify spending that much - at least not on MY collection...

That said, it's gorgeous.


----------



## emj84

Now this thing is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't think its badly priced at all, however, I would really want The Screen add on which makes it a little pricey. Nonetheless this is a very cool safe option. 

Question: Do you know if the drawers will find handguns?


----------



## Casimodo

That lock looks familiar ...

EDIT : yup






I hope that Blum at least used a better backup lock.


----------



## emj84

Casimodo said:


> That lock looks familiar ...
> 
> EDIT : yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that Blum at least used a better backup lock.


Damn........Thanks for the heads up on this!


----------



## midwestwatchguy

Nice!


----------



## greedy

Casimodo said:


> That lock looks familiar ...
> 
> EDIT : yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that Blum at least used a better backup lock.


Thank you.


----------



## Flash-BCR

I think if you want a safe, you buy a real safe, ie; TL15 or TL30...and if you want a watch winder to go with it, you can buy a watch winder and put it in the safe.


----------



## Finnish Joe

How much you say? 😮


----------



## unclemexnyc

Yeah, these top tier winders (and especially winders + safe) ain't cheap. I bought a used Scatola del Tempo on eBay a few years ago to economize but my biggest issue isn't the cost. Conventional winders like the ones presented in the photos above and my Scatola del Tempo don't really fit the articulated bracelets of a Royal Oak, Nautilus, Overseas, etc. That's a big negative for me. And just from a quick scan of the pics, I don't see any of those models in the BlumSafe. 

Ultimately, for my nice pieces, I do what @Flash-BCR suggests and just put them in my safe and call in a day.


----------



## JJ312

A thief doesn’t need the code or key to a safe, they just need access to you and will compel you to open it for them. I don’t see the point of home safes.


----------



## TravisMorgan

My watch safe...


----------



## TravisMorgan

Flash-BCR said:


> I think if you want a safe, you buy a real safe, ie; TL15 or TL30...and if you want a watch winder to go with it, you can buy a watch winder and put it in the safe.


Correct!


----------



## Flash-BCR

JJ312 said:


> ...A thief doesn’t need the code or key to a safe, they just need access to you and will compel you to open it for them. I don’t see the point of home safes...


Home safes are a 'burglary' deterrent. If you have a robust enough safe and home security system, the burglar won't get into the safe before the law is alerted and arrives. But yeah, home invasion/kidnaping are whole different type crimes...


----------



## Casimodo

TravisMorgan said:


> My watch safe...
> 
> <pics of doggy>


How do you get the watches out again? Ex-Lax?


----------



## slcnate

Casimodo said:


> That lock looks familiar ...


Nailed it!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

TravisMorgan said:


> My watch safe...
> View attachment 16534374
> View attachment 16534375


Seems like a sweet little pooch.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Casimodo said:


> That lock looks familiar ...
> 
> EDIT : yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that Blum at least used a better backup lock.


Ah, the Lock Picking Lawyer. I have zero interest in locks or lockpicking but find his channel to be mesmerizing. It’s like ASMR. Also, thanks to him, I now keep a rare earth magnet in my bugout bag.


----------



## RonRotary

These are not safes... Not even an RSC. At best a "security cabinet".


----------



## hautewrists

I'd love one, but my collection just doesn't justify the price. I'll settle for some watch boxes and a normal safe.


----------



## Jon A Hernandez

My 30+ gun safe works just fine.


----------



## teckel12

I like how the "safe" has a glass door.


----------



## landondavid

Aaron Brzozowski said:


> It was 2018 when avid watch collector Rob Blum launched BlumSafe, plugging a hole in the market that no one had apparently considered plugging before: the need for a secure, quality watch winder wall or cabinet safe at an affordable price point.
> 
> Whether you’ve got $10,000 or $1,000,000 in watches, you can be the victim of theft – something that Blum himself knows all too well, being motivated to design the BlumSafe after one of his own prized watches went missing from his dresser-top rosewood watch winder. But while Blum was quite sure _he_ wanted an affordable wall safe for his collection, he didn’t quite know how the market would feel about it. Launching the company was largely a leap of faith.
> 
> Fast-forward to today, and BlumSafe is well-reviewed, and beloved by watch owners and collectors of all different stripes. Many customers are repeat buyers with multiple BlumSafes in their homes, both of the solid steel door and cabinet door versions. Owners love it because it provides them with secure, convenient access to their watch collections, without commanding such a premium that it takes away from their ability to afford that next Omega or Breitling. And because it’s uniquely modular and configurable, each of the BlumSafe’s motorized watch winders is independently driven, and you can put in or take out winders as needed as your watch collection changes in size. In all, there’s room for up to 12 motorized winders, and any space not taken up by winders can be used to hold modular jewelry drawers – perfect for rings, necklaces, or non-mechanical watches – or shelves.
> 
> View attachment 16531663
> 
> 
> A common refrain from BlumSafe customers, Blum says, is that it’s not the fanciest, most frilly watch winder safe on the market, but it doesn’t need to be; it suits their needs perfectly.
> 
> BlumSafe is still unique in the market, but that doesn’t mean nothing’s changed over the past several years. In fact, 2021 brought with it arguably the biggest change in the company’s history: the start of US production. It was always Rob Blum’s intention to manufacture his watch winder safes in the United States. But early on, when BlumSafe was nothing more than an idea for a unique product that hadn’t yet proven its viability, finding a willing manufacturing partner locally turned out to be a tall order. So instead, Blum tapped a Chinese firm to produce the safes themselves, and turned to Taiwanese suppliers for other parts like the winders and drawers. Those Chinese-built units have still garnered all sorts of praise from customers, but the dream of bringing manufacturing to the US, reignited by customers who said they would gladly pay a small premium for a Made-in-America BlumSafe, persisted.
> 
> In 2021, the BlumSafe 2.0 launched, built by a new manufacturing partner in the company’s home state of North Carolina. Moving production so close to home allowed BlumSafe to accomplish some things that just weren’t possible with version 1.0, like offering custom colors and finishes, and realizing some quality control improvements. The company also added improved lighting, better packaging, and a battery backup box to supplement the backup key while they were at it.
> 
> View attachment 16531667
> 
> 
> The Chinese-built BlumSafe is still available, and will be for as long as there is sufficient demand for it, Blum says. But with BlumSafe’s introduction of the US-built version 2.0, the company has decidedly taken a step forward in terms of consistency.
> 
> Now that BlumSafe has successfully launched its US-built version of its mainstay safe, it is putting the finishing touches on the US-built version of the Display Door version, which adds strong, lighted polycarbonate windows, to allow collectors (and their friends) to appreciate their watches with the door closed.
> 
> It’s a testament to BlumSafe’s quality and utility that a substantial portion of its business comes from customer referrals – enthusiasts who have been turned onto the brand by other people within their watch-collecting circles. It’s a greater one still that lots of closet designers, custom cabinetmakers, and home builders have started adding BlumSafe’s products to their offerings, and that on any given day, chances are pretty good that a customer can call or email BlumSafe about the product and end up talking to Rob Blum himself. Blum is still intimately involved in the business, striving to put a personal touch on its wares, and to put customers at the center of everything BlumSafe does.
> 
> One can, by all means, drop unspeakable sums of cash on a fancy, superfluous watch winder safe to have something ostentatious to boast about any time a guest stops by. But if it’s our own money, we’ll stick to BlumSafe.
> 
> View attachment 16531670


Pretty slick. I'll just stick with insurance coverage.


----------



## Sporkmaker

JJ312 said:


> A thief doesn’t need the code or key to a safe, they just need access to you and will compel you to open it for them. I don’t see the point of home safes.


"Just" is a bit of an overstatement if you're thinking about it realistically. There are many, many criminals who would take the opportunity to attempt breaking into a house which they knew contained expensive watches or other valuables. Escalating that to the level of armed robbery while you're home, while possible, is a risk fewer will be willing to take considering the extra risks involved in the actual execution as well as the possible sentence if caught. Personally there's no way I wouldn't have my watches in a serious safe, bolted to the floor from the inside, as well as a monitored security system to safeguard them while I'm away. If someone did decide to be brazen enough to try to compel me to open it by force it could certainly happen if they were able to catch me completely off guard but they would be taking a serious gamble on that. Not only do I always have a firearm accessable while inside my home, and usually while outside of it, but if someone did manage to gain access without alerting me and forced me to open the safe door, there's another loaded handgun on the shelf immediately inside the safe itself. It could happen but it's way easier said than done.


----------



## Wolfpack98

JJ312 said:


> A thief doesn’t need the code or key to a safe, they just need access to you and will compel you to open it for them. I don’t see the point of home safes.


Because most thieves are burglars and don't want a confrontation versus a home robbery where violence is threatened. Robbery brings a whole slew of others charges with it that your common burglar ironically wants to avoid. Burglars, if caught, I suspect can be out of jail in 6 months to 1 year. Robberies where weapons(illegal usually) are involved usually will get them 3-5. 

Or it could just simply be where you don't want your cleaning people(we had this happen) or acquaintances over for a party, to sneak by your room and swipe your watches. The more difficult it is the less likely the amateur is to swipe it.


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

Awesome! I would look into buying this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymond.jedrie

I bought a used Scatola del Tempo on eBay a few years ago to economize but my biggest issue isn't the cost.




Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------



## Holland0

Casimodo said:


> That lock looks familiar ...
> 
> EDIT : yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that Blum at least used a better backup lock.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Calgary Jim

Flash-BCR said:


> I think if you want a safe, you buy a real safe, ie; TL15 or TL30...and if you want a watch winder to go with it, you can buy a watch winder and put it in the safe.


Is it safe to say you are just trying to wind us up?


----------



## Calgary Jim

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Ah, the Lock Picking Lawyer. I have zero interest in locks or lockpicking but find his channel to be mesmerizing. It’s like ASMR. Also, thanks to him, I now keep a rare earth magnet in my bugout bag.


He’s amazing hey. He shows that like bike locks, every other lock can be picked. By him at least!


----------



## Calgary Jim

JJ312 said:


> A thief doesn’t need the code or key to a safe, they just need access to you and will compel you to open it for them. I don’t see the point of home safes.


That’s less likely to be the scenario in Canada. “Sorry to bother you but can you open the safe please, I want to take your watches. Well, not all of them, I can leave a few behind for you.“ No! “Okay then, have a nice day. Say, do you know if your neighbours are home?”


----------



## zengineer

JJ312 said:


> A thief doesn’t need the code or key to a safe, they just need access to you and will compel you to open it for them. I don’t see the point of home safes.


Some of us leave the house on occasion. A safe is for those times. This thing is not a real safe and is about as secure as those cheap hotel room lock boxes.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------

